# A good compact/mini MIDI keyboard



## Svyato (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey everyone 

I'm looking for a compact midi keyboard, with some faders wheels (3 for example) and great covering of the velocity ranges and modwheel ranges.
*Edit: ideally it would be 49 keys, with hammeraction featured and semiweighted (and with a small footprint if possible)*

Would you have any idea?  
Thanks you very much.

Have a beautiful day


----------



## muk (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Svyato. How many keys are you looking for? Do you want 88 keys with a small footprint, or 61 keys, or 49? What kind of action are you looking for? Hammeraction, fully weighted, semiweighted, or synth?


----------



## Svyato (Mar 19, 2017)

muk said:


> Hi Svyato. How many keys are you looking for? Do you want 88 keys with a small footprint, or 61 keys, or 49? What kind of action are you looking for? Hammeraction, fully weighted, semiweighted, or synth?



Hi thanks for answering  sorry for the lack of precision, I'm just discovering the differences between MIDI Keyboard.
So, I'm looking for a 49 keys, with hammeraction featured and semiweighted (and with a small footprint if possible)  do you have an idea?


----------



## rossominerale (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Svyato, it depends by the style of playing/purposes, but I am actually very surprised by the convenience of Korg Microkey2. Simple, relative cheap, basic and very, very compact. It has mini keys, but they are more than usable for simple note input. It has only pitch and mod wheels, but you could add a nanokontrol for more compact CC fun.

Obviously if you have more space, I would go for other models/brands with normal size keys.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 19, 2017)

Also might depend on use of NI and other software implementing NKS. Currently using NI Komplete Kontrol S-49 and quite pleased. Sometimes good deals on eBay, but 2nd Owner has restrictions on Warranty (even when some still unused).

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s-series/


----------



## rossominerale (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Svyato, I did not see that you need hammeraction, so please completely ignore my suggestion


----------



## muk (Mar 20, 2017)

As far as I know you only get hammeraction in fully weighted keybeds. Semiweighted usually use elastic bands or some such devices. Additionally, fully weighted keyboards usually only come with 88 keys, whereas the smaller units are semiweighted or synth action. The Studiologic VMK 161+ being the only exception I know off.
@Svyato unfortunately I don't know much about the 49 keys units, so I can't give you any tipps.


----------

